# Mimicry at it's best



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

No need to say anymore_..__... __

Pliocercus elapoides_











_Micrurus diastema_


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow. I wouldn't fancy making a split second ID out in the wild on those before trying to catch them!


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

salvatoruk said:


> Wow. I wouldn't fancy making a split second ID out in the wild on those before trying to catch them!


It was a similar situation that caught Joe Slowinski out wasn't it? Different continent and mistaking a _Bungarus ssp._ for a _Dinodon ssp._


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

fantastic mate, evolution really is amazing


----------



## lizard queen (Jul 8, 2007)

the mysteries of convergent evolution....


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

I take it this is a prime example of why the old 'red touches black your okay jack, red touches yellow your a dead fellow' saying is not always helpful!!


----------

